# Thinking of moving with kids



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Considering a move to Spain from the UK with husband and kids. Haven't been to the area but looking at the Costa Del Sol. Other half needs access to a good regional or international airport as he mostly travels for work. 

Also looking at international schools for the kids and nice family areas with easy access to a good school, airport and sports clubs. Mijas Costa area looks good and the English International College is nearby. 

Any advice or thoughts would be welcome on location, lifestyle and schools etc. How do you find it, are you glad you moved and how have the kids coped etc. Thanks for any input.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

If you are looking at the EIC then money must be no object. If that's the case go for it! EIC would have been my first choice, but it was far too expensive. My kids were 13 & 17 when we moved here in May 2013. They have adapted well. But have lived overseas in Asia most of their lives attending International Schools, we didn't come directly via the UK. I like parts of Mijas Costa, but as I don't drive we needed to be near public transport so opted for Benalmadena Costa to be close to the school, transport, shops etc. Life's what you make it! As I've said before being a mum in Spain is not much different from being a mum anywhere else! Alright the weather is better here (although it is bloomin cold in the winter and brutally hot in the Summer!). I do like living overseas couldn't really imagine living back in the UK now & I hadn't even been to Spain before we moved here! I am always up for a challenge!. Best of luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We lived in Torremuelle, the school was within walking distance (The British College), the train station at the top of the hill was a direct link to the airport, we were close to a few shops and restaurants and the sea was at the bottom of the hill. 


Jo xxx


----------



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Ladies! I haven't looked at the fees yet but don't think it will be a problem (hopefully). We did live in Asia for some years when the kids were much younger and used International schools there, and I really liked them. I actually like the idea of them more than some of the more full on and selective private schools you can get in the UK.

Jojo, I'll look at the British school as I take it you are happy enough with it. Your set up with everything being close by sounds lovely. Do your kids have a pretty outdoor life and how do you think family life compares to that in the UK? What are the class sizes like and how many days a week do they do? Also, do they have many friends nearby - one issue with private schools is that sometimes the kids are spread out.

Can you give me an idea of fees as the websites often don't say. 

This is just an idea we have been having, don't know if we ever really settled back properly after coming back from Asia. We have a very nice life in the UK so any move would have to benefit the kids and our family lifestyle. They are at state schools and I like the idea of them back in a more personal smaller international system with smaller class sizes and kids who have high aspirations.

Some issues might be that my husband is away a lot so often it's just me and the kids. And as neither of us will be working locally then it limits our chances to meet and feel part of the community.

Really appreciate your input ladies. If we don't do it soon, then we probably won't.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

First of all, here are the details of the British College http://www.nabss.org/test/schoolsen.php?school=bsBenalmadena&h=2500 I cant remember the fees, but the uniforms werent cheap lol!

Yes, it was a brilliant school and my children loved it there. However, when my son hit 16, he wanted to go to college in the UK, my daughter was 14 at the time and it was the right time (just before starting her IGCSEs) for us to move back to the UK - my husband had been commuting and TBH, he was getting sick of it and the kids and I were starting to find it tough without him. so we returned (Not happy, but hey...) The flights to the UK (Gatwick) to and from Malaga were a good price and frequent and the short train journey was cheap and easy, so that side of things worked. The kids and I made plenty of friends, there are others out there with commuting husbands, so you'll be fine on that level. I still have a couple of friends who live in the area and have kids at the school - NatalieML on here is there and has two boys at the school

My son loved Spain, he did have very much an outdoor life. My daughter actually hated spain, too hot, too dusty, didnt like the insects, didnt like the people...... But she did like the school. In the summer, they found it too hot - my son would swim, my daughter wouldnt, but they actually both spent alot of time indoors (computer games!!!!)

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I am here now. My kids attend the same school as Jojo's children _did._ I don't share her views. I would not describe any school my kids have attended worldwide as brilliant. & certainly not one lacking in the very basics! You can PM if you want. 
EIC is twice the price of the British College. Almost, but not quite!, up there with Int Schools in Korea!
Whereabouts in Asia were you? I am right in guessing your hubby is oil / gas / shipbuilding?
There are better places then Spain (Benalmadena) but there are much worse! We have actually grown to like the place. The Spanish in our community have really accepted us despite not speaking the language. I get by with smiles, sign language and few cobbled together words!A bit like Korea without the bows!


----------



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

We were in Singapore. Thing is, we aren't moving for work but for the experience and a life that will be good for the kids (not that the Uk isn't) and us. So it really needs to be worth the move. We need to come over to get a feel and look at some schools etc. We can really live anywhere as long as my husband can access a good airport.

Husband loves Barcelona but I wanted us all to have a go at learning spanish and was led to believe that could be a problem because of Catalan. Looking at the CdelS because of Malaga airport and the selection of International schools.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Galluslass said:


> We were in Singapore. Thing is, we aren't moving for work but for the experience and a life that will be good for the kids (not that the Uk isn't) and us. So it really needs to be worth the move. We need to come over to get a feel and look at some schools etc. We can really live anywhere as long as my husband can access a good airport.
> 
> Husband loves Barcelona but I wanted us all to have a go at learning spanish and was led to believe that could be a problem because of Catalan. Looking at the CdelS because of Malaga airport and the selection of International schools.


How old are your children? 

My hubby worked in Singapore and I have a couple of friends still there. Never really tickled me fancy hence the extended stay in Korea. I just felll in love with the place and had to be dragged away, truth be told!

& as for experience re; anywhere "Why not" is my attitude. My daughter, who speaks, reads & writes Korean is even starting to feel at home here in Spain! Just in time for a 3 year stint at a Northern UK Uni! She needs a degree to get a visa to allow her to travel / work in Asia (I am sure you know this) under her own steam

My hubby is back in Korea now! So we are not here for the work either!


----------



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Angil - we sound in a fairly similar position then. We were in Singapore for 3 very good years. The friends we made were amazing and I loved the experience for the kids. 

I would move in a flash if I thought the schooling, experience and family lifestyle would be better for the kids and benefit them - but it's a gamble and we have a very nice lifestyle in the UK - just a niggle that keeps us from being 100% settled. Guess I don't want to get it wrong for them when things are already good. 

Can you recommend any areas/towns that are nice, not too british touristy and easy access for EIC and the airport? Other school that looked interesting was Sotogrande but further away. All I know of the area is what I have read on line.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I suppose you would be looking towards La Cala de Mijas, Calahonda & beyond heading towards Marbella? I have a friend, who I met on this forum!, her hubby works rotation in Nigeria she lives in Calahonda and her son attends Aloha College in Peurto Banus. She seems happy with the school and happy with her choice of location. For me it is too British. Not touristy as such just lots of British folk living there. Although there is the one and only Korean restaurant on her doorstep. I prefer a mixed enviroment & prefer to hear Spanish voices in Spain. Where I am is ridiculously touristy! But it is also home to lots of Spanish folk going about their daily business!
& like I said recently, this is the Costa de Sol without tourism there would be very little of anything. Its the only thing keeping the place a float. So unless you walk around with your eyes shut and / or live out in the sticks touristy is what there is here.
& I would say go for it! Life is too short. & you always go back to the UK if it didn't work out. I don't regret moving here. I am pretty sure I would have regretted going to the UK. 
If you need anything give me a shout. You can PM me and I will give you my email.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Galluslass said:


> Angil - we sound in a fairly similar position then. We were in Singapore for 3 very good years. The friends we made were amazing and I loved the experience for the kids.
> 
> I would move in a flash if I thought the schooling, experience and family lifestyle would be better for the kids and benefit them - but it's a gamble and we have a very nice lifestyle in the UK - just a niggle that keeps us from being 100% settled. Guess I don't want to get it wrong for them when things are already good.
> 
> Can you recommend any areas/towns that are nice, not too british touristy and easy access for EIC and the airport? Other school that looked interesting was Sotogrande but further away. All I know of the area is what I have read on line.


We're in Sotogrande and like it. We also moved from Asia (stints in Singapore, Hong Kong and Japan) so can do the comparison from life there to life here.

We have a 9 year old in the Sotogrande international School and a 6 (soon 7) in a local school (no great design there, just the younger adapts to different situations more easily), and happy with both. 

Sotogrande has a lot of foreigners, but I'm guessing the concentration is lower than some other places - just a guess though. Let me know if you want to know any more about how we found the move from Asia.


----------

